# Rudy Fernandez



## KingSpeed

Wow. Tonight was the first time I'd seen Rudy play. WOW, WOW, WOW. Clutch threes. A three in LeBron's face. A posterizing dunk on Dwight Howard. I LOVE THIS GUY. GO BLAZERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had no idea that he was this good.

Oh, I forgot to mention his amazing passes too. We will see lots of Rudy to Oden alley oops!


----------



## RipCity9

That could not have gone better! Great game! Great performance by Rudy! Loved it!


----------



## MarioChalmers

Rudy was excellent but had trouble with defense. He has to learn how to foul harder. :wink:


----------



## BBert

Man, Rudy Rocks!! He's everywhere! He had a great game, but so few minutes. What a shame. I did not see his 5th supposed foul on Kobe. I wish they had shown a replay.


----------



## ehizzy3

he complains and flops a little to much for my liking but i still cant wait for him...look at these 3 rookies we are adding to the team..bayless, oden, and rudy. god daaaaaamn

so..who wants to join my fan club?


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Ok the only thing I don't like about Rudy is his flopping, but that was expected. I didn't really notice until that slow-mo replay that showed him just running into Team USA players one by one and bouncing off like he got hit in the face.. And he did the whole head fake and swinging the arms like Ginobili does too..

Anyway, great game from Rudy. I missed the dunk coz my ****ing channel cut off to air the News.. What I saw from him prior to the 4th quarter though was still great, and he did well to match Wade three for three in the first half (and he had that one very nice three with the flick of the wrists).


----------



## MrWonderful

*Rudy not only outscored kobe*

but he shot a better percentage as well, and kobe was guarding him some of the time. Rudy only had one TO, in case anyone was worried about his handle. kobe coughed it up three times.

And then there's these:

http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/be...4a0022acd-getty-81972795mc172_olympics_day_:1

http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/be...1ee5c9080-getty-81972795ps069_olympics_day_:1

http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/be...82fd05125-getty-81972795ps070_olympics_day_:1


----------



## BBert

Rudy's ball handling tonight was superb. The dunk was a rush, but I loved the play where he schooled Prince and hit a three in his face. Rudy is fearless.


----------



## zagsfan20

I wish the archives go back 3 years on this website so I can prove how much of a genius I am.:smoothcriminal:


----------



## RudyFernandez

Hi

I am a Spanish fan ( sorry for mi english ), my favourite player is RUDY. I am of DKV Joventut in Spain (team ever since Rudy). 

You take a great player, the best player in europe, and that his game will encourage a lot in the NBA. 

You enjoy a lot with (as we have done in DKV Joventut), I believe that will end up playing many minutes if Nate McMillan gives opurtunity, because Rudy is not Sergio, Sergio went to the NBA too soon; Rudy dominated in europe and comes with perfect maturity in his game.

I go every year the NBA, and this year my heart is already with Portland Blazer and Rudy, off course.


----------



## dreamcloud

Absolutley awesome game!! Super clutch, and POSTERIZED Dwight HOWARD.


----------



## Darkwebs

zagsfan20 said:


> I wish the archives go back 3 years on this website so I can prove how much of a genius I am.:smoothcriminal:


It does go back 3 years. It goes all the way back to June 2002. Does the fact that you are a wrong about that take away from your genius at all?


----------



## Driew

Rudy's 5th foul was not a foul from the replays I saw. To me it didn't look like Rudy touched Kobe's elbow--the ref was BEHIND Kobe so he didn't have a great angle AT ALL so I think he was guessing on that call. Which is to be expected with FIBA officials.


----------



## dreamcloud

RudyFernandez said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a Spanish fan ( sorry for mi english ), my favourite player is RUDY. I am of DKV Joventut in Spain (team ever since Rudy).
> 
> You take a great player, the best player in europe, and that his game will encourage a lot in the NBA.
> 
> You enjoy a lot with (as we have done in DKV Joventut), I believe that will end up playing many minutes if Nate McMillan gives opurtunity, because Rudy is not Sergio, Sergio went to the NBA too soon; Rudy dominated in europe and comes with perfect maturity in his game.
> 
> I go every year the NBA, and this year my heart is already with Portland Blazer and Rudy, off course.


Nice! Welcome to the forum/blazers!


----------



## RudyFernandez

Howard? Who ? :rock::rock:


----------



## DonCorleone

RudyFernandez said:


> Howard? Who ? :rock::rock:


Very nice. I'm just worried Rudy is going to get hurt during the course of a season going to the hoop with reckless abandon like that. He is so light that I can see him taking some nasty falls if he comes flying in and a big guy decides to take a hard foul.


----------



## Dan

zagsfan20 said:


> I wish the archives go back 3 years on this website so I can prove how much of a genius I am.:smoothcriminal:


would this counter your claims about Adam?  (and I say that as someone who said a lot of the same stuff about him too).

btw, thanks Phoenix.


----------



## MrJayremmie

> Hi
> 
> I am a Spanish fan ( sorry for mi english ), my favourite player is RUDY. I am of DKV Joventut in Spain (team ever since Rudy).
> 
> You take a great player, the best player in europe, and that his game will encourage a lot in the NBA.
> 
> You enjoy a lot with (as we have done in DKV Joventut), I believe that will end up playing many minutes if Nate McMillan gives opurtunity, because Rudy is not Sergio, Sergio went to the NBA too soon; Rudy dominated in europe and comes with perfect maturity in his game.
> 
> I go every year the NBA, and this year my heart is already with Portland Blazer and Rudy, off course.


Great post. Welcome! Portland welcome you! We want all the spanish fans possible... you guys have some great fans.


----------



## Entity

He's fearless and smart. Rudy, Jerryd, and Greg all taking it to the rack with authority. Brandon should feel a bit of a weight lifted from his shoulders.


----------



## furball

zagsfan20 said:


> I wish the archives go back 3 years on this website so I can prove how much of a genius I am.:smoothcriminal:


I will vouch for you. You were really pumping this guy a couple years ago. Good on you.

You were also pumping Adam Morrison. Bad on you.


----------



## hasoos

The thing I am happy about the most is Rudy showed he is a competitor. Nate had to be smiling when at a certain section of the game, Rudy just put his head down and went to work. They tried Prince on him, and he just sized him up and banged a 3 on him. They tried Kobe on him and he just turned the corner and facialized Howard. The only way they could get him out of the game was with foul trouble, which they did. But I sure as hell look forward to having this guy on the team. The one thing that really surprises me about him though, is that Rudy has PG skills. That means him, Roy and Bayless can all play together, with not a lot of issues.


----------



## Samuel

zagsfan20 said:


> I wish the archives go back 3 years on this website so I can prove how much of a genius I am.:smoothcriminal:


I was first, but I won't hold it against you.


----------



## BBert

hasoos said:


> The thing I am happy about the most is Rudy showed he is a competitor. Nate had to be smiling when at a certain section of the game, Rudy just put his head down and went to work. They tried Prince on him, and he just sized him up and banged a 3 on him. They tried Kobe on him and he just turned the corner and facialized Howard. The only way they could get him out of the game was with foul trouble, which they did. But I sure as hell look forward to having this guy on the team. The one thing that really surprises me about him though, is that Rudy has PG skills. That means him, Roy and Bayless can all play together, with not a lot of issues.


:rock:

Rudy showed he is the real deal, against the best in the world. I loved his play against Prince. I can't wait.

:rock:


----------



## BBert

RudyFernandez said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a Spanish fan ( sorry for mi english ), my favourite player is RUDY. I am of DKV Joventut in Spain (team ever since Rudy).
> 
> You take a great player, the best player in europe, and that his game will encourage a lot in the NBA.
> 
> You enjoy a lot with (as we have done in DKV Joventut), I believe that will end up playing many minutes if Nate McMillan gives opurtunity, because Rudy is not Sergio, Sergio went to the NBA too soon; Rudy dominated in europe and comes with perfect maturity in his game.
> 
> I go every year the NBA, and this year my heart is already with Portland Blazer and Rudy, off course.


Welcome!
Welcome!
Welcome!

You've joined the most devoted group of basketball fans in the NBA. Here's to good times!

:cheers:


----------



## The Professional Fan

RudyFernandez said:


> Howard? Who ? :rock::rock:


I was rooting hard for team USA to win, but that dunk brought me out of my seat. Rudy is a special player. And he's only 22 freakin' years old.


----------



## rocketeer

Driew said:


> Rudy's 5th foul was not a foul from the replays I saw. To me it didn't look like Rudy touched Kobe's elbow--the ref was BEHIND Kobe so he didn't have a great angle AT ALL so I think he was guessing on that call. Which is to be expected with FIBA officials.


yeah it didn't seem like it was a foul at all. though if i remember correctly, it was immediately following the play where marc gasol just threw a forearm into bosh's chest throwing him to the ground with no call. that sequence perfectly summed up just how bad the officiating was. a no call on the clearest foul possible and then fouling out a guy for little if anything.


----------



## B-Roy

rocketeer said:


> yeah it didn't seem like it was a foul at all. though if i remember correctly, it was immediately following the play where marc gasol just threw a forearm into bosh's chest throwing him to the ground with no call. that sequence perfectly summed up just how bad the officiating was. a no call on the clearest foul possible and then fouling out a guy for little if anything.


Dwight Howard also deliberately elbowed Pau Gasol in the face during the first half. It was uncalled.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

zagsfan20 said:


> I wish the archives go back 3 years on this website so I can prove how much of a genius I am.:smoothcriminal:


I remember that!~ You said no later then August 08 that'd I'd be the BEST poster on this board!


----------



## meru

B-Roy said:


> Dwight Howard also deliberately elbowed Pau Gasol in the face during the first half. It was uncalled.


Howard seemed in a bad mood. Gasol hit an easy shot over him and he came down the other end and got all chippy. I agree that he hasn't looked that great in the games I've seen - maybe the FIBA rules don't help him? I know Duncan hates them. Howard also didn't look like a center. I kept thinking "who is that forward guarding one of the Gasols?" And if he was guarding Luis Scola in the semifinal, he didn't exactly do a good job. I can see the next team USA wanting Greg Oden instead...


----------



## Public Defender

RudyFernandez said:


> Howard? Who ? :rock::rock:


That makes me wish I'd been able to stay up to the end. I made it through the first few minutes of the second quarter, but what can I say? I'm not the young man I used to be...

It looks to me like the backcourt rotation of Roy, Rudy, and Bayless - not to mention Blake and possibly Webster (if he isn't playing SF) - are going to give teams serious fits. Fernandez may well have foul trouble, and Bayless may show his youth, but when they're on - watch out!


----------



## meru

It's fun watching the game on the NBC "rewind" - you can hear every **** from team USA. Coach K has quite the potty mouth.


----------



## rocketeer

meru said:


> Howard seemed in a bad mood. Gasol hit an easy shot over him and he came down the other end and got all chippy. I agree that he hasn't looked that great in the games I've seen - maybe the FIBA rules don't help him? I know Duncan hates them. Howard also didn't look like a center. I kept thinking "who is that forward guarding one of the Gasols?" And if he was guarding Luis Scola in the semifinal, he didn't exactly do a good job. I can see the next team USA wanting Greg Oden instead...


they should have put lebron on pau but i guess that wasn't really an option once lebron picked up early fouls.


----------



## Minstrel

Fernandez was amazing. He torched an All-NBA team, imagine what he'll do against normal NBA competition. I expected him to be good, but not this good. It's fairly unbelievable that in addition to Roy and Aldridge, in addition to Oden, in addition to Bayless...Portland will be adding a player who looks this good.


----------



## B-Roy

Public Defender said:


> That makes me wish I'd been able to stay up to the end. I made it through the first few minutes of the second quarter, but what can I say? I'm not the young man I used to be...
> 
> It looks to me like the backcourt rotation of Roy, Rudy, and Bayless - not to mention Blake and possibly Webster (if he isn't playing SF) - are going to give teams serious fits. Fernandez may well have foul trouble, and Bayless may show his youth, but when they're on - watch out!


Too many good players, not enough playing time. I hope we cut our backcourt rotation into Roy/Rudy/Bayless in the future, so each one can get significant minutes.


----------



## meru

B-Roy said:


> Too many good players, not enough playing time. I hope we cut our backcourt rotation into Roy/Rudy/Bayless in the future, so each one can get significant minutes.


Who's the PG? Shouldn't be Roy, because that would shackle him a bit (and he doesn't seem to want it) and Bayless isn't really a PG. At the moment we have to have Blake play a fair amount because he's our only solid PG. One of Bayless or Rudy will eventually have to go, preferably for a good PG (Rubio! or his nearest American counterpart, Rajon Rondo).

Don't forget, both Blake and Sergio have been putting in lots of work this offseason, even if we haven't gotten to see them.


----------



## Minstrel

meru said:


> Who's the PG? Shouldn't be Roy, because that would shackle him a bit (and he doesn't seem to want it) and Bayless isn't really a PG.


I don't think Portland will need a traditional point guard. I think the best way to handle Portland's personnel is to distribute the passing over two or three players. Phil Jackson did that very successfully in Chicago and his first stint in LA, where Ron Harper, of all people, played point guard alongside Jordan and Kobe. The passing skills of other players made up for that. Bayless has solid passing/distribution skills for a shooting guard, as does Fernandez, and Roy has very good passing and distribution skills. Even without making Roy a "point guard," I think his abilities give Portland the luxury of not needing a traditional point guard. If the team in general has good passing skills, it mitigates or eliminates the need for a true point guard.


----------



## STOMP

Minstrel said:


> I don't think Portland will need a traditional point guard. I think the best way to handle Portland's personnel is to distribute the passing over two or three players. Phil Jackson did that very successfully in Chicago and his first stint in LA, where Ron Harper, of all people, played point guard alongside Jordan and Kobe. The passing skills of other players made up for that. Bayless has solid passing/distribution skills for a shooting guard, as does Fernandez, and Roy has very good passing and distribution skills. Even without making Roy a "point guard," I think his abilities give Portland the luxury of not needing a traditional point guard. If the team in general has good passing skills, it mitigates or eliminates the need for a true point guard.


this is all true. A ball dominating traditional PG is even less of a need if a team has an effective low post threat. 

Rudy Roy and Bayless sure do seem like they're going to be a near perfect blend of talents... especially on this team.

STOMP


----------



## rocketeer

Minstrel said:


> Fernandez was amazing. He torched an All-NBA team, imagine what he'll do against normal NBA competition. I expected him to be good, but not this good. It's fairly unbelievable that in addition to Roy and Aldridge, in addition to Oden, in addition to Bayless...Portland will be adding a player who looks this good.


you're putting a lot of stock into one game. especially when they already played once before and the results weren't even close to the same. and then there obviously the times in the past when a player has looked amazing for his national team against the US(arroyo, sarunas, spanoulis, hell jcn looked pretty good this game as well) and not faired well in the nba.

but rudy still was very impressive and it appears he will at least be able to step in as a role player who will provide the occasional big play and will not be afraid at all to take(and make) huge shots.


----------



## gatorpops

Samuel said:


> I was first, but I won't hold it against you.


Mama sang tenor, Daddy sang bass, and I joined right in there!:lol:

I was right to do so too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rudy!!!!

g


----------



## dreamcloud

Wow, nobody at all has uploaded the Rudy dunk onto Youtube?


----------



## Minstrel

rocketeer said:


> you're putting a lot of stock into one game. especially when they already played once before and the results weren't even close to the same. and then there obviously the times in the past when a player has looked amazing for his national team against the US(arroyo, sarunas, spanoulis, hell jcn looked pretty good this game as well) and not faired well in the nba.


I may be putting too much into one game, but Fernandez has a better track record than most of the players you list and this US team is the best, in my opinion, since 1992. The most talented and best-constructed since 1992.

My point wasn't really that he was going to be a superstar who torches teams on a nightly basis. But if he has the talent to be unstoppable in a big game against one of the best assemblages of talent ever, at a young age, he definitely has the ceiling (not certainty) to be a star in the NBA.

I would put expectations of him at a top sixth man or very good starter. I'd put his ceiling at a Michael Redd type of star.


----------



## chris_in_pdx

dreamcloud said:


> Wow, nobody at all has uploaded the Rudy dunk onto Youtube?


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TSFBII1TrlQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TSFBII1TrlQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## gatorpops

rocketeer said:


> you're putting a lot of stock into one game. especially when they already played once before and the results weren't even close to the same. and then there obviously the times in the past when a player has looked amazing for his national team against the US(arroyo, sarunas, spanoulis, hell jcn looked pretty good this game as well) and not faired well in the nba.
> 
> but rudy still was very impressive and it appears he will at least be able to step in as a role player who will provide the occasional big play and will not be afraid at all to take(and make) huge shots.



You obviously did not watch the other games??????

*This kid can play**, and did against the very best the NBA** could throw at him.* 

What more could he have done? He was playing man on man D against the MVP of the NBA and also playing against the runner up MVP (Paul). 

He outplayed Deron Williams. 

He posterised the "best" center in the Eastern Conference after eluding the MVP going to the basket. 

He embarrassed Tayshon Prince who is touted for his D on one of the NBA's best D teams. 

I guess I could go on about his staying with LBJ on D and with Colby as well. 

Oh, I almost forgot he played a whole lot of SF for those that think he might have difficulty.

He played better than anyone on the floor but Colby and maybe Navarro IMO. 

I just doubt (sarcasm) he will be able to hang in there with team mates such as Roy and Oden and........ I guess I just don't understand.....

g


----------



## B-Roy

gatorpops said:


> You obviously did not watch the other games??????
> 
> *This kid can play**, and did against the very best the NBA** could throw at him.*
> 
> What more could he have done? He was playing man on man D against the MVP of the NBA and also playing against the runner up MVP (Paul).
> 
> He outplayed Deron Williams.
> 
> He posterised the "best" center in the Eastern Conference after eluding the MVP going to the basket.
> 
> He embarrassed Tayshon Prince who is touted for his D on one of the NBA's best D teams.
> 
> I guess I could go on about his staying with LBJ on D and with Colby as well.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot he played a whole lot of SF for those that think he might have difficulty.
> 
> He played better than anyone on the floor but Colby and maybe Navarro IMO.
> 
> I just doubt (sarcasm) he will be able to hang in there with team mates such as Roy and Oden and........ I guess I just don't understand.....
> 
> g


Anyone can have a great game against anyone, but can they do it consistently?


----------



## dreamcloud

chris_in_pdx said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TSFBII1TrlQ&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TSFBII1TrlQ&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Yeah I saw that one, I was kinda hoping for the live dunk with the dunking sound


----------



## yuyuza1

This is just sick.










Absolutely toying with one of the premier defenders in the NBA.


----------



## gatorpops

Minstrel said:


> I may be putting too much into one game, but Fernandez has a better track record than most of the players you list and this US team is the best, in my opinion, since 1992. The most talented and best-constructed since 1992.
> 
> My point wasn't really that he was going to be a superstar who torches teams on a nightly basis. But if he has the talent to be unstoppable in a big game against one of the best assemblages of talent ever, at a young age, he definitely has the ceiling (not certainty) to be a star in the NBA.
> 
> I would put expectations of him at a top sixth man or very good starter. *I'd put his ceiling at a Michael Redd type of star.*


I think he will be much better than Michael Redd because he porbably is better now. I guess we will see. Redd's only star quality is his three point shooting.

g


----------



## dreamcloud

gatorpops said:


> You obviously did not watch the other games??????
> 
> *This kid can play**, and did against the very best the NBA** could throw at him.*
> 
> What more could he have done? He was playing man on man D against the MVP of the NBA and also playing against the runner up MVP (Paul).
> 
> He outplayed Deron Williams.
> 
> He posterised the "best" center in the Eastern Conference after eluding the MVP going to the basket.
> 
> He embarrassed Tayshon Prince who is touted for his D on one of the NBA's best D teams.
> 
> I guess I could go on about his staying with LBJ on D and with Colby as well.
> 
> *Oh, I almost forgot he played a whole lot of SF for those that think he might have difficulty.*
> 
> He played better than anyone on the floor but Colby and maybe Navarro IMO.
> 
> I just doubt (sarcasm) he will be able to hang in there with team mates such as Roy and Oden and........ I guess I just don't understand.....
> 
> g


Lol. He guarded Kobe, Deron, and Wade. Which one of those play SFs in the NBA? And he never stayed with LeBron, he never even guarded him, all he did was get the hell out of the way on the fast break like everyone should when LeBron comes at you.


----------



## chris_in_pdx

dreamcloud said:


> Yeah I saw that one, I was kinda hoping for the live dunk with the dunking sound


YouTube is identifying everything that has to do with the olympics and deleting it almost as soon as it's uploaded. NBC really has them scared on the lawsuit front. I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## dreamcloud

chris_in_pdx said:


> YouTube is identifying everything that has to do with the olympics and deleting it almost as soon as it's uploaded. NBC really has them scared on the lawsuit front. I wouldn't hold your breath.


Wow damn.. Highlights shouldn't be illegal.. That's messed up


----------



## zagsfan20

Samuel said:


> I was first, but I won't hold it against you.


Can you go back and verify that?:biggrin: I remember emailing Nash and discussing Rudy.


----------



## chris_in_pdx

Welcome to the corporate world. Everything is intellectual property. Don't forget, the Olympic Committee tried to sue the Special Olympics several years ago because they felt the word "Olympics" was trademarked, and only backed off when it became a P.R. nightmare.


----------



## zagsfan20

Minstrel said:


> Fernandez was amazing. He torched an All-NBA team, imagine what he'll do against normal NBA competition. I expected him to be good, but not this good. It's fairly unbelievable that in addition to Roy and Aldridge, in addition to Oden, in addition to Bayless...Portland will be adding a player who looks this good.


Makes me think that we'll be a little better than a lot of the prognosticators are predicting.


----------



## OdenRoyLMA2

If you have Microsoft Silverlight, go to the 1:20:25 mark of this video to see Rudy's jam live. (you can watch the whole game too.)

http://www.nbcolympics.com/video/player.html?assetid=0824_hd_bkm_en191&channelcode=sportbk


----------



## rocketeer

gatorpops said:


> You obviously did not watch the other games??????
> 
> *This kid can play**, and did against the very best the NBA** could throw at him.*
> 
> g


you obviously didn't even read my post. all i said was not to take too much from this one game. rudy played two games against the US and they were definitely different. nowhere did i say that rudy would not be a good player, in fact i said that after watching rudy i expect that he will at least be a solid role player in the league who will occasionally make great plays and isn't afraid to take and make big shots.


----------



## rocketeer

yuyuza1 said:


> Absolutely toying with one of the premier defenders in the NBA.


to be fair, i think prince and any opposing coach would be more than happy with rudy taking that fadeaway 3 with prince's hand in his face as often as rudy wanted to take it.


----------



## STOMP

rocketeer said:


> to be fair, i think prince and any opposing coach would be more than happy with rudy taking that fadeaway 3 with prince's hand in his face as often as rudy wanted to take it.


That crossover from going right to a step back left jumper is one of his favorite pet moves. With his quick release it's tough to stop but surely one opposing coaches won't want to see him taking.

STOMP


----------



## talman

I'm with you Eric...hadn't seen Rudy play until last night (unfortunately) but found myself being so impressed with him during the 2nd quarter that there was no way I was going to sleep until it was over. OMG I had no idea he was this good---I'm still in shock today and completely giddy (even moreso than before) with the potential that this team has!!!


----------



## gatorpops

dreamcloud said:


> Lol. He guarded Kobe, Deron, and Wade. Which one of those play SFs in the NBA? And he never stayed with LeBron, he never even guarded him, all he did was get the hell out of the way on the fast break like everyone should when LeBron comes at you.


Well he did play with Navarro and Ricky a lot and I would suppose they were the guards, unless you consider Navarro the SF??? 

I don't, and Rudy did guard about anyone that he could get to. He rebounds very well too. 

Can Nate play three guards, I think their will be many teams that can happen. Not all of course. 

Matchups are important in the NBA. Can we outscore the other bigger SF? Likely with three guards. 

So in conculsion I think he or Roy could for certain matchups play SF.

g


----------



## #10

Rudy's offensive role with Spain is pretty much the same as a SF for us. As gatorpops says, it just depends on the matchup. Rudy at the 3 against Carmelo is a bad idea, but against Mike Miller would work well.


----------



## Amandalyn

let's get ready for 3 hours of rudy talk from 6a-9a on the morning sports page with gavin dawson & chad the body, another 3 hours of rudy talk from 3p-6p on the bald-faced truth with barrett & co., plus 2 more hours of rudy talk from 6p-8p on wheels after work.

fm sportsradio 95.5 the game


----------



## RudyFernandez

yuyuza1 said:


> This is just sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely toying with one of the premier defenders in the NBA.


And Lebron ...










He has for all. :clap:

These triple play 1vs1 is a speciality of Rudy, DKV Joventut we have seen much, it's not luck, has the quality to do that.


----------



## PorterIn2004

B-Roy said:


> *Anyone can have a great game against anyone*, but can they do it consistently?


I disagree. I could play 1000 games one-on-one with Bryant and he'd school me every single time. A good game for me against him would be managing to score at all. And while I get that you implied a baseline of skill I don't meet, how much better would, say, Webster fair, either against Bryant one-on-one or filling in for Fernandez against that US squad? We have two games and, even presuming we discount the theory that Spain didn't particularly care to win the first one, I'd say performing that way half the time _is_ pretty consistent.

Beyond those points, keep in mind that when the Blazers play the Lakers, it'll be _Roy_ playing most of the minutes against Bryant -- Fernandez will mostly be getting his minutes against the back-ups and/or Fisher.

I don't mean to try to drag you onto the bandwagon kicking and screaming, B-Roy, but it _does_ seem like you're taking a glass 1/4 empty approach to this.


----------



## B-Roy

PorterIn2004 said:


> I disagree. I could play 1000 games one-on-one with Bryant and he'd school me every single time. A good game for me against him would be managing to score at all. And while I get that you implied a baseline of skill I don't meet, how much better would, say, Webster fair, either against Bryant one-on-one or filling in for Fernandez against that US squad? We have two games and, even presuming we discount the theory that Spain didn't particularly care to win the first one, I'd say performing that way half the time _is_ pretty consistent.
> 
> Beyond those points, keep in mind that when the Blazers play the Lakers, it'll be _Roy_ playing most of the minutes against Bryant -- Fernandez will mostly be getting his minutes against the back-ups and/or Fisher.
> 
> I don't mean to try to drag you onto the bandwagon kicking and screaming, B-Roy, but it _does_ seem like you're taking a glass 1/4 empty approach to this.


I'm cautious, but I did like what I saw from Rudy throughout the tournament.

When I said "anyone" I meant a pro player. Anyone can get hot at anytime. (Not saying this was the case for Rudy) You make a decent point, but I still don't like basing things off 1 game.


----------



## Balian

B-Roy said:


> I'm cautious, but I did like what I saw from Rudy throughout the tournament.
> 
> When I said "anyone" I meant a pro player. Anyone can get hot at anytime. (Not saying this was the case for Rudy) You make a decent point, but I still don't like basing things off 1 game.


Its not just THIS GAME. Its all his physical attributes and relentless toughness. It's his outside shooting, passing, high basketball IQ, and MVP performances in Europe. He is a 40/50/90 player with a flair for the dramatics. Rudy has the quickest release I have seen since Dell Curry.

I was high on Rudy Fernandez before the Olympics. I, along with others, were touting Rudy as a special player when there were many doubters, Some of these doubters actually suggested trading Rudy or drafting another guard like Brandon Rush.


----------



## PorterIn2004

B-Roy said:


> I'm cautious, but I did like what I saw from Rudy throughout the tournament.
> 
> When I said "anyone" I meant a pro player. Anyone can get hot at anytime. (Not saying this was the case for Rudy) You make a decent point, but *I still don't like basing things off 1 game*.


So don't -- evaluate him based on his body of work. Fernandez has been pretty inarguably one of the top performers in European ball for at least the last year. He's got a closet full of trophies. 

Back to this "one game," though, it could be argued that Adam Morrison projected out well, too, based on his college numbers and we know how that's gone so far. However, can you imagine Morrison doing much better (or even as well) as Webster might've done in Rudy's place? _That's_ what this "one game" shows -- that Fernandez is _capable_ of stepping up against the best players on the planet, against the best team on the planet, on one of the biggest stages on the planet, and having a game like he did.

Really, I _do_ think there's sufficient reason to be excited about him coming to the NBA and (more specifically) the Blazers.


----------



## penzias

B-Roy said:


> Anyone can have a great game against anyone, but can they do it consistently?


He's been doing that all season long, he put up the most outstanding performances i've seen in spanish league since Pau's last season.
Maybe didn't have the credit he deserved because his team didn't play Euroleague but this year Rudy has been probably the best SG in Europe.
By the way greetings for another spanish fan, get ready for the spanish invasion. :mob:


----------



## Miksaid

Rudy needs to be our starting SG!


----------



## PorterIn2004

Miksaid said:


> Rudy needs to be our starting SG!


Okay, so help me here, is that sarcasm or are you suggesting moving Roy to PG or SF?

Myself, as excited as I am for his arrival, I think Fernandez will need to be either coming off the bench or, if he lands a starting role, doing it such that he's defending PGs -- presuming he stays a Blazer, I can't see Roy not starting at SG (at least defensively) for the next decade or so.


----------



## iverigma

dreamcloud said:


> Wow, nobody at all has uploaded the Rudy dunk onto Youtube?


I just uploaded one... hope it can stay longer.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Mcm6DE3d6w&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8Mcm6DE3d6w&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

PS. click the small screen to go to the youtube video page so that you can select high quality version.


----------



## zagsfan20

B-Roy said:


> I'm cautious, but I did like what I saw from Rudy throughout the tournament.
> 
> When I said "anyone" I meant a pro player. Anyone can get hot at anytime. (Not saying this was the case for Rudy) You make a decent point, but I still don't like basing things off 1 game.


Its not just one game, he did it all tournament long. He just happened to have his best game in the gold medal game against the best team that the NBA could bring. He won't play that type of competition in the league next year.


----------



## B-Roy

zagsfan20 said:


> Its not just one game, he did it all tournament long. He just happened to have his best game in the gold medal game against the best team that the NBA could bring. He won't play that type of competition in the league next year.


He played like this against an all-nba team for the whole tournament? Last I checked, Spain only played the United States twice, and his first showing wasn't all that great.


----------



## B-Roy

Balian said:


> Its not just THIS GAME. Its all his physical attributes and relentless toughness. It's his outside shooting, passing, high basketball IQ, and MVP performances in Europe. He is a 40/50/90 player with a flair for the dramatics. Rudy has the quickest release I have seen since Dell Curry.
> 
> I was high on Rudy Fernandez before the Olympics. I, along with others, were touting Rudy as a special player when there were many doubters, Some of these doubters actually suggested trading Rudy or drafting another guard like Brandon Rush.


Most of you are misunderstanding me. I was asking if he could consistently play well against the games best, the US basketball team.


----------



## zagsfan20

B-Roy said:


> He played like this against an all-nba team for the whole tournament? Last I checked, Spain only played the United States twice, and his first showing wasn't all that great.


Whether or not the competition in the rest of the tournament was up to par with the United States doesn't have anything to do with him. He still played well. The fact that he had his best game, in the biggest game, against the best competition tells me a lot. To act like he did it in just one game, or that when he played the other teams in the tournament counts against him is ridiculous. His team was dealt with the cards that they were.


----------



## B-Roy

zagsfan20 said:


> Whether or not the competition in the rest of the tournament was up to par with the United States doesn't have anything to do with him. He still played well. The fact that he had his best game, in the biggest game, against the best competition tells me a lot. To act like he did it in just one game, or that when he played the other teams in the tournament counts against him is ridiculous. His team was dealt with the cards that they were.


I'M NOT QUESTIONING HIS FREAKING ABILITIES.

My first post was in response to gatorpops who was praising Rudy and his ability to play well against the best players in the NBA. I was asking whether or not he could do it consistently, and one game isn't enough to judge whether he can or can not. That's it.

Yes, he's a good player, but he's not all-nba good......yet.


----------



## zagsfan20

B-Roy said:


> I'M NOT QUESTIONING HIS FREAKING ABILITIES.
> 
> My first post was in response to gatorpops who was praising Rudy and his ability to play well against the best players in the NBA. I was asking whether or not he could do it consistently, and one game isn't enough to judge whether he can or can not. That's it.
> 
> Yes, he's a good player, but he's not all-nba good......yet.


He won't be facing All-NBA teams when he gets to the league.


----------



## B-Roy

zagsfan20 said:


> He won't be facing All-NBA teams when he gets to the league.


So what? That wasn't my point.


----------



## OntheRocks

Not to mention he got hurt in the first game vs the US and didn't get that much playing time.


----------



## zagsfan20

B-Roy said:


> So what? That wasn't my point.


Your point is that you don't think he will be consistent in the league. He has proven he can be consistent against a team of great players, and other countries teams who could easily field a team in the NBA.


----------



## B-Roy

zagsfan20 said:


> Your point is that you don't think he will be consistent in the league. He has proven he can be consistent against a team of great players, and other countries teams who could easily field a team in the NBA.


No it's not.....

Gatorpops was talking him up like a super-star. I was trying to bring him back down to earth. Never did I say he wouldn't be able to consistently play well in the league.

As for the consistency against a team of great players, again they only played the US twice, and his first showing wasn't that great.

Oh, and how about that 1/7, 3TO game against Germany and their scrub guards?


----------



## zagsfan20

B-Roy said:


> No it's not.....
> 
> Gatorpops was talking him up like a super-star. I was trying to bring him back down to earth. Never did I say he wouldn't be able to consistently play well in the league.
> 
> As for the consistency against a team of great players, again they only played the US twice, and his first showing wasn't that great.
> 
> Oh, and how about that 1/7, 3TO game against Germany and their scrub guards?


Seems to me like your just playing devils advocate. You don't even know what point your debating. Rudy can be every bit the star coming into the league as players like Ginobili and Parker were. Your looking for some kind of negative, when truth is he was very consistent in the tournament and the teams he played against were no slouch.


----------



## B-Roy

zagsfan20 said:


> Seems to me like your just playing devils advocate. You don't even know what point your debating. *Rudy can be every bit the star coming into the league as players like Ginobili and Parker were. * Your looking for some kind of negative, when truth is he was very consistent in the tournament and the teams he played against were no slouch.


I never ever said he couldn't. Please stop putting words in my mouth. Not every post has to praise Rudy like a god.



B-Roy said:


> Yes, he's a good player, but he's not all-nba good......yet.


Look, I even imply that he can be all-nba good.


----------



## zagsfan20

B-Roy said:


> I never ever said he couldn't. Please stop putting words in my mouth. Not every post has to praise Rudy like a god.
> 
> 
> 
> Look, I even imply that he can be all-nba good.


I don't think anyone said he was a star right now, or All-NBA good.


----------



## B-Roy

zagsfan20 said:


> I don't think anyone said he was a star right now, or All-NBA good.


Yes, but you implied that I didn't think he could be a star.


----------



## Oldmangrouch

zagsfan20 said:


> Your point is that you don't think he will be consistent in the league. He has proven he can be consistent against a team of great players, and other countries teams who could easily field a team in the NBA.


"Consistency" and "NBA rookie" are rarely used in the same sentence.


----------



## barfo

B-Roy said:


> Not every post has to praise Rudy like a god.


Wrong. Every post does have to. 

Rudy is Good, Rudy is Great! All hail Rudy! Rudy can't fail!

barfo


----------



## BlazerFan22

zagsfan20 said:


> I don't think anyone said he was a star right now, or All-NBA good.


People talk like he is all the time though.


----------



## Genjuro

About Rudy's consistency throughout the tournament, you surely saw him playing a big role and scoring a lot on the first two games, just to drop significantly on the following ones.

There has been very serious chemistry issues in the Spanish squad during the Olympics and, partially because of the previous hierarchy in the team (Gasol, Navarro, Garbajosa and Calderón, in that order, had been the core in recent years), partially because of Rudy's own cocky behaviour that doesn't make him the most popular guy in the NT, his new starring role wasn't well accepted by his teammates (the fact that the NT coach was also Rudy's coach in Joventut didn't help his case either under his teammate's eyes), so he had to somehow step down until the waters calmed down a little bit, while losing some confidence to display his game on court.


----------



## zagsfan20

Oldmangrouch said:


> "Consistency" and "NBA rookie" are rarely used in the same sentence.


Most NBA players haven't been playing professionally for years.


----------



## zagsfan20

Genjuro said:


> About Rudy's consistency throughout the tournament, you surely saw him playing a big role and scoring a lot on the first two games, just to drop significantly on the following ones.
> 
> There has been very serious chemistry issues in the Spanish squad during the Olympics and, partially because of the previous hierarchy in the team (Gasol, Navarro, Garbajosa and Calderón, in that order, had been the core in recent years), partially because of Rudy's own cocky behaviour that doesn't make him the most popular guy in the NT, his new starring role wasn't well accepted by his teammates (the fact that the NT coach was also Rudy's coach in Joventut didn't help his case either under his teammate's eyes), so he had to somehow step down until the waters calmed down a little bit, while losing some confidence to display his game on court.


I think that cocky behavior is what makes him so great. With such an infectious group like the Blazers I'm not really worried about a competitively cocky attitude being a problem for the team.


----------



## MrJayremmie

Rudy definitely wasn't consistent throughout the tourny, but he came up big when it counted. The glimpses we saw were amazing.

It will still take him time to adjust to NBA refs, rules, the size of the NBA ball, etc... I think i'm expecting a 8, 3 and 2 from Rudy this year.


----------



## meru

Genjuro said:


> There has been very serious chemistry issues in the Spanish squad during the Olympics and, partially because of the previous hierarchy in the team (Gasol, Navarro, Garbajosa and Calderón, in that order, had been the core in recent years), partially because of Rudy's own cocky behaviour that doesn't make him the most popular guy in the NT, his new starring role wasn't well accepted by his teammates (the fact that the NT coach was also Rudy's coach in Joventut didn't help his case either under his teammate's eyes), so he had to somehow step down until the waters calmed down a little bit, while losing some confidence to display his game on court.


I thought I detected a certain coolness: there was that time he smacked his head on the floor and was lying there dazed, and they showed Navarro, who sauntered over, looked at him with no expression, as if he was a mildly interesting mushroom, then looked bored and wandered off again. I can see how Navarro would be most threatened by Rudy. But Rudy did seem to get on with the younger, Spain-based guys, Rubio and Marc Gasol.


----------



## STOMP

MrJayremmie said:


> It will still take him time to adjust to NBA refs, rules, the size of the NBA ball, etc... I think i'm expecting a 8, 3 and 2 from Rudy this year.


I'm pretty sure the ball is the same size. It has a different feel/rib pattern, but I don't think it will be a tough transition for him from that respect. The officiating will take some adjustment, but I'm expecting RF will have a bigger role then you're projecting and average 20+ minutes from day 1. I also see him starting in the backcourt before the season is out.

STOMP


----------



## World B. Free

RudyFernandez said:


> Hi
> 
> I am a Spanish fan ( sorry for mi english ), my favourite player is RUDY. I am of DKV Joventut in Spain (team ever since Rudy).
> 
> You take a great player, the best player in europe, and that his game will encourage a lot in the NBA.
> 
> You enjoy a lot with (as we have done in DKV Joventut), I believe that will end up playing many minutes if Nate McMillan gives opurtunity, because Rudy is not Sergio, Sergio went to the NBA too soon; Rudy dominated in europe and comes with perfect maturity in his game.
> 
> I go every year the NBA, and this year my heart is already with Portland Blazer and Rudy, off course.



Very big welcome to the board!! We are glad you are a new Blazer fan and we are glad we got Rudy


----------



## gatorpops

penzias said:


> He's been doing that all season long, he put up the most outstanding performances i've seen in spanish league since Pau's last season.
> Maybe didn't have the credit he deserved because his team didn't play Euroleague but this year Rudy has been probably the best SG in Europe.
> By the way greetings for another spanish fan, get ready for the spanish invasion. :mob:


I for one, WELCOME YOU ALL!!!!!!!!!! I'm sure the others do as well.


g


----------



## MrJayremmie

I'm pretty sure the international ball is a little smaller than the NBA ball, which is why our players had some gettin' used to.

http://www.usabasketball.com/rules/rules.html

I might be wrong, but i think i've heard it from a couple of sources.

And i don't see Rudy starting in the backcourt, as i don't see Roy or Rudy starting as a PG. I do see them playing together though. Who starts isn't as important as who finishes, and with Jack gone, Rudy has a shot to finish games with his shooting % (including FT%).

I'm one who thinks that if Bayless develops properly, that he will be the starter with Roy. I think their games compliment each other better because Bayless can bring it up and guard PGs, and then switch off w/ Roy as the playmaker. Hearing Roy rave about Bayless made me think that, that may be the future backcourt.


----------



## MrJayremmie

> FIBA ball -
> Size of Basketball Maximum Circumference
> 78 cm (30.7")
> 
> NBA ball -
> Around channels
> 29 1/2" to 29 3/4"
> Across channels
> 29 5/8" to 29 7/8"
> 
> NCAA ball -
> Maximum Circumference 30"
> Seams 1/4" Max.


This is what I got from that one website.


----------



## Boob-No-More

MrJayremmie said:


> It will still take him time to adjust to NBA refs, rules, the size of the NBA ball, etc... I think i'm expecting a 8, 3 and 2 from Rudy this year.


So, you expect Rudy's 2008-09 production to be less than Jarrett Jack's 2007-08 production, and barely better than Jack's rookie numbers? I understand the need to temper expectations, but if Rudy Fernandez contributes LESS than Jarrett Jack did, I will be truly disappointed.

BNM


----------



## MrJayremmie

Yea, i expect him to have a Manu Ginobili-esque Rookie year. He will be a bigger impact than his stats show, but I don't think he will play too much more than 20mpg as a rookie. I see Bayless gettin' about the same also, 8, 3 and 2 in about 20mpg.


----------



## TLo

I just hope that Jerryd and Rudy can put their egos aside and play *team *basketball. I am fearful that they will try to one-up each other to the possible detriment of the team.


----------



## BBert

penzias said:


> By the way greetings for another spanish fan, get ready for the spanish invasion. :mob:


I'm looking forward to it. The more passionate fans the better. And who is more passionate than Blazers fans and Spanish fans? Spanish Blazers fans!

:cheers:


----------



## hasoos

TLo said:


> I just hope that Jerryd and Rudy can put their egos aside and play *team *basketball. I am fearful that they will try to one-up each other to the possible detriment of the team.


You know people keep saying stuff like that, and at the same time, has anybody, ever seen anything to this point, from either of these players to suggest they are selfish? If anything, I would think they have demonstrated the opposite.


----------



## gatorpops

MrJayremmie said:


> But i have no idea if the Spanish league ball is the same size as FIBA or the NBA.


I have nothing to add as to the size. 

However when they sent our shooting coach over to help Sergio, the coach told Sergio to continue to use the (I think) FIBA ball to practice with as he would be able to see the *rotation of the ball better because of the stripes*. 

It seems to me that he would not have told him to use that ball if it was going to make much difference when he has to return to the NBA ball???

Just interesting.

g


----------



## rocketeer

zagsfan20 said:


> Rudy can be every bit the star coming into the league as players like Ginobili and Parker were.


so with this statement you're saying that he's going to come into the league as a role player, right? because manu and parker certainly didn't come into the league as stars.


----------



## BBert

That's true about Manu and Parker. Parker showed talent, but he made a lot of mistakes his first couple of seasons. The good thing for him was that he was allowed to stay on the floor and make mistakes and develop as a player.

With Bayless, Travis, Frye and Joel, Rudy instantly makes the Portland second unit one of the best in the league. I don't know what Rudy's NBA ceiling is, but NBA starter is certainly a reasonable possibility.


----------



## gatorpops

hasoos said:


> You know people keep saying stuff like that, and at the same time, has anybody, ever seen anything to this point, from either of these players to suggest they are selfish? If anything, I would think they have demonstrated the opposite.


I watched every game Spain played in the Olympics multiple times and many repays repeatedly on Rudy and *never saw him selfish at any time*. He subjected his game to the good of the team, especially in the two games he seemed to do the least. 

He played his coaches D as expected and always passed if it was available. Spain as a team plays a frenetic D to cause turnovers.

Several times he hit the Gasols in the hands and the ball was fumbled. Give him a target and he will at least try to hit it. 

It was not till he played the USA team that he went one on one to shoot the three. That was what the team had isolated him to do and the USA team gave him on D. Beat us over the top with our better defenders on you. He made them pay four time for doing that. 

Folks, the kid can play and will likely be better than Bayless earlier in the season at least. 

I thought that Canzano's claims were over the top until I saw for myself. 

The argument could be he is the 3-4 best player on the team. 

Of course we have not seen him in our context yet so no one knows. 

Oh, almost forgot, 

I believe that Spain suckered the USA team by seeming to be not so good. They hid the play of Navarro and Rudy as much as possible and did not try to win the first game with USA. It was to Spain's advantage to go into the other bracket and not to show all their wiles. Nearly worked too! 

I am glad USA won and Colby and Rudy have a real live competition going. Good for the Blazer and the hated LA rivalry. 

Sorry this is so long - just can't be very succinct.


g


----------



## MrJayremmie

> I have nothing to add as to the size.
> 
> However when they sent our shooting coach over to help Sergio, the coach told Sergio to continue to use the (I think) FIBA ball to practice with as he would be able to see the rotation of the ball better because of the stripes.
> 
> It seems to me that he would not have told him to use that ball if it was going to make much difference when he has to return to the NBA ball???
> 
> Just interesting.
> 
> g


Yea, maybe you are correct then. I'm trying to find out now. I thought they were the same size until these olympics started and then like 3 separate people told me the FIBA ball is smaller, and just a little bigger than the womans ball.

edit - ok, from a reliable person i got that they are the same size, and only the woman use different sized balls.

And for the selfishness comment. I did see some selfish play out of Bayless in summer league that concerned me a little. But he was told to score, and had a below average team. He can't be anywhere near selfish on our team, or I don't expect him to see much playing time.

And I didn't see any selfishness on Rudy's part. All indications point to the fact that he is a team-first player.


----------



## rocketeer

gatorpops said:


> Folks, the kid can play and will likely be better than Bayless earlier in the season at least.


i don't necessarily agree with that(the better than bayless part) but it really doesn't matter as long as both guys are good enough to contribute good minutes in the backcourt.


----------



## gatorpops

MrJayremmie said:


> Yea, maybe you are correct then. I'm trying to find out now. I thought they were the same size until these olympics started and then like 3 separate people told me the FIBA ball is smaller, and just a little bigger than the womans ball.
> 
> And for the selfishness comment. I did see some selfish play out of Bayless in summer league that concerned me a little. But he was told to score, and had a below average team. He can't be anywhere near selfish on our team, or I don't expect him to see much playing time.
> 
> And I didn't see any selfishness on Rudy's part. All indications point to the fact that he is a team-first player.


I really am not correct, because I do not know the size. I did hear the same things you are saying and just don't know. Early on Colby struggled and the size thing may have contributed to his slump?????? Much like James Jones did when they switched ball in the NBA??

g


----------



## BBert

Boob-No-More said:


> So, you expect Rudy's 2008-09 production to be less than Jarrett Jack's 2007-08 production, and barely better than Jack's rookie numbers? I understand the need to temper expectations, but if Rudy Fernandez contributes LESS than Jarrett Jack did, I will be truly disappointed.
> 
> BNM


I agree, that would be disappointing. Except that Rudy will be on a much better team, with much better players. Numbers don't always tell the whole story as to a player's individual ability. In the Olympics, Rudy often contributed big at key times, bigger than his overall stats for that game might indicate. That's what I expect. When he is in the game, he will contribute. The question is, what will his minutes be like? Will he work himself into the starting lineup? I _am_ trying to temper my expectations. But it's not easy.


----------



## gatorpops

rocketeer said:


> i don't necessarily agree with that(the better than bayless part) but it really doesn't matter as long as both guys are good enough to contribute good minutes in the backcourt.



Agreed on the contribute part. 

I think Rudy may have a leg up just because he has a lot to his game that makes the overall team better.  His passing may be better than Bayless, however I have probably watched more of Rudy than Bayless. I am very high on Bayless too, and just am amazed at how much very good talent this team has. 

WOW, Wow, wooooooooooooooooooooooooow!

g


----------



## MrJayremmie

> Agreed on the contribute part.
> 
> I think Rudy may have a leg up just because he has a lot to his game that makes the overall team better. His passing may be better than Bayless, however I have probably watched more of Rudy than Bayless. I am very high on Bayless too, and just am amazed at how much very good talent this team has.
> 
> *WOW, Wow, wooooooooooooooooooooooooow!*
> 
> g


LMAO!


----------



## BBert

On the flip side, at least three of Rudy's fouls against the US team were dumb and unnecessary. Check that -- two of his fouls were bad moves; the third (his fifth) wasn't a foul at all. He will need to work hard on man-to-man defense, and not take too many silly fouls.


----------



## PapaG

I was in Vegas this weekend and watched the gold medal game live at the sports book in the Mirage with about 200 other people. I was representing Portland LOUDLY while sitting next to some guys from New York. They were Knick fans and could not believe how talented the Blazer roster will be this year and for the future. This became a theme as the game went on with fans from other cities as well.

When Rudy dunked on Howard, I literally jumped to my feet and had to put out a "I'm from Portland" disclaimer afterward for the people around me.

All said, a great game, Team USA did awesome and represented themselves even better, and Rudy Fernandez announced himself to a world-wide audience.

:yay: :clap2:


----------



## Boob-No-More

BBert said:


> I agree, that would be disappointing. Except that Rudy will be on a much better team, with much better players. Numbers don't always tell the whole story as to a player's individual ability. In the Olympics, Rudy often contributed big at key times, bigger than his overall stats for that game might indicate. That's what I expect. When he is in the game, he will contribute. The question is, what will his minutes be like? Will he work himself into the starting lineup? I _am_ trying to temper my expectations. But it's not easy.


Jarrett Jack averaged 9.9/2.9/3.8 in 27.2 MPG
James Jones averaged 8.0/2.8/0.6 in 22.0 MPG

Both those guys are gone. I expect Rudy and Bayless to get most of those minutes, and perhaps some of Blake's minutes, too. I'm not sure how the minutes will be divided between Rudy and Bayless, but I expect their combined statistical contributions to meet, or exceed, what we got from Jack and James Jones last season.

BNM


----------



## Schilly

ANy one that says it's just one game is cheating themselves a bit. Yes it was one game we in the US got a chance to watch, but he's been doing it for 5 years in Europe. This is his 2nd Olympics. THe people saying this was one game are the ones who have been downplaying him cause he "Isn't doing it against NBA caliber oponents"... He just did.

Is he for sure going to be a mega stud in the NBA... no, but he's at least priven to have the ability to hang with NBA players.


----------



## hasoos

Schilly said:


> ANy one that says it's just one game is cheating themselves a bit. Yes it was one game we in the US got a chance to watch, but he's been doing it for 5 years in Europe. This is his 2nd Olympics. THe people saying this was one game are the ones who have been downplaying him cause he "Isn't doing it against NBA caliber oponents"... He just did.
> 
> Is he for sure going to be a mega stud in the NBA... no, but he's at least priven to have the ability to hang with NBA players.


Lets even get more granular. He did it against NBA players, but the best of the NBA players. That wasn't just anybody out there defending him. It was Black Mamba and Tayshaun Prince trying to shut him down. I believe the 1st game had a lot to do with him trying to size up who he was playing against. The 2nd game was more like expected, where he was enforcing his will on the court, he wasn't going to sit back anymore. 

As for guard rotation minutes, I would really be surprised if Blake was still in the lineup very often past mid season. I also wouldn't be surprised if the small forwards continue inconsistent play that Nate will just throw 3 guards out there and take his chances.


----------



## crowTrobot

gatorpops said:


> It was not till he played the USA team that he went one on one to shoot the three.



what olympics were you watching?


----------



## TLo

I'm not saying that either Rudy or Jerryd are selfish. I'm just concerned is all. I really think that Nate should match Brandon with Jerryd and Steve with Rudy. I can't say who is better between Rudy and Jerryd as they are both very good. I'm not sure how well their games complement each other though.


----------



## B-Roy

Boob-No-More said:


> So, you expect Rudy's 2008-09 production to be less than Jarrett Jack's 2007-08 production, and barely better than Jack's rookie numbers? I understand the need to temper expectations, but if Rudy Fernandez contributes LESS than Jarrett Jack did, I will be truly disappointed.
> 
> BNM


Jack played 29 minutes per game last year. Do you see Rudy getting that many minutes?


----------



## MrJayremmie

> Jarrett Jack averaged 9.9/2.9/3.8 in 27.2 MPG
> James Jones averaged 8.0/2.8/0.6 in 22.0 MPG
> 
> Both those guys are gone. I expect Rudy and Bayless to get most of those minutes, and perhaps some of Blake's minutes, too. I'm not sure how the minutes will be divided between Rudy and Bayless, but I expect their combined statistical contributions to meet, or exceed, what we got from Jack and James Jones last season.


Well said!



> I was in Vegas this weekend and watched the gold medal game live at the sports book in the Mirage with about 200 other people. I was representing Portland LOUDLY while sitting next to some guys from New York. They were Knick fans and could not believe how talented the Blazer roster will be this year and for the future. This became a theme as the game went on with fans from other cities as well.
> 
> When Rudy dunked on Howard, I literally jumped to my feet and had to put out a "I'm from Portland" disclaimer afterward for the people around me.
> 
> All said, a great game, Team USA did awesome and represented themselves even better, and Rudy Fernandez announced himself to a world-wide audience.


That sounds like a really good time.



> I really think that Nate should match Brandon with Jerryd and Steve with Rudy. I can't say who is better between Rudy and Jerryd as they are both very good. I'm not sure how well their games complement each other though.


Yea, that is what I thought. That is why I think we will see Bayless and Roy be the starting backcourt soon enough. Just because of how they compliment each other. Starting isn't really important, as in my opinion, its more about how many minutes you get, and who finishes the game.

We just have to see who compliments each other the best. Specially who compliments Oden, LMA, and Roy the best... I'd think Bayless and webster, honestly. But I definitely don't think Bayless is near ready to start right now. He has a ways to go with his PG development, which got pushed back in his year at Arizona.

But he is a very special player, with a really high BBIQ and jaw-dropping skills. And even though he is extremely young (just turned 20), he has a pretty polished game compared to lots of players who go into the NBA early. I really like Bayless as a prospect, and I think he will be able to pick up what Nate needs from him from the PG position. I think its just his mentality and the way he approaches the game that draws me to him as a player. Doesn't matter if he plays well or not, if his team wins he is as happy as a clam.


----------



## B-Roy

Boob-No-More said:


> Jarrett Jack averaged 9.9/2.9/3.8 in 27.2 MPG
> James Jones averaged 8.0/2.8/0.6 in 22.0 MPG
> 
> Both those guys are gone. I expect Rudy and Bayless to get most of those minutes, and perhaps some of Blake's minutes, too. I'm not sure how the minutes will be divided between Rudy and Bayless, but I expect their combined statistical contributions to meet, or exceed, what we got from Jack and James Jones last season.
> 
> BNM


Remember though, that most of Jones's minutes are going to go to Outlaw because Outlaw played a lot of PF last year. We also played a 9 man rotation last year, and we're most likely going to play a 10 man rotation this year. (At least at the beginning) Bayless/Rudy's minutes are going to come from Jack's and part of Blake's.


----------



## PorterIn2004

B-Roy said:


> Remember though, that most of Jones's minutes are going to go to Outlaw because Outlaw played a lot of PF last year. We also played a 9 man rotation last year, and we're most likely going to play a 10 man rotation this year. (At least at the beginning) Bayless/Rudy's minutes are going to come from Jack's and part of Blake's.


There's also Oden. While he's obviously not going to be competing directly for minutes at guard, he's certainly going to me taking minutes and there's going to be a ripple effect -- like you said, Outlaw is likely to see a lot fewer minutes at PF while Frye should see a lot fewer minutes at center.


----------



## MrJayremmie

Yea, for the start of the year, I can see the minutes goin' something like...

Blake (20) | Bayless (20) | Roy (8)
Roy (23) | Rudy (22) | Bayless (3)
Webster (20) | Outlaw (22) | Rudy/Roy (6)
Aldridge (34) | Frye (12) | Outlaw (2)
Oden (30) | Przybilla (16) | Frye (2)

Something like that for a 10 man rotation (obviously leaving Sergio and Diogu off is speculation).

Roy - 34
Aldridge - 34
Oden - 30
Rudy - 25
Outlaw - 24
Bayless - 23
Blake - 20
Webster - 20
Przybilla - 16
Frye - 14

I think that is pretty fair, and pretty evenly distributed for a 10 man rotation that can hopefully keep our guys a bit more fresh than last year. Obviously doesn't take into account injuries or foul trouble.


----------



## Ed O

Breaking minutes down on a per-game basis is generally a waste of time, IMO. With injuries and situational substitutions, expecting X minutes from a player per game isn't realistic.

Looking at the entire season's available minutes and then breaking them down both in terms of last year and projection for this year is more meaningful.

Ed O.


----------



## hasoos

MrJayremmie said:


> Yea, for the start of the year, I can see the minutes goin' something like...
> 
> Blake (20) | Bayless (20) | Roy (8)
> Roy (23) | Rudy (22) | Bayless (3)
> Webster (20) | Outlaw (22) | Rudy/Roy (6)
> Aldridge (34) | Frye (12) | Outlaw (2)
> Oden (30) | Przybilla (16) | Frye (2)
> 
> Something like that for a 10 man rotation (obviously leaving Sergio and Diogu off is speculation).
> 
> Roy - 34
> Aldridge - 34
> Oden - 30
> Rudy - 25
> Outlaw - 24
> Bayless - 23
> Blake - 20
> Webster - 20
> Przybilla - 16
> Frye - 14
> 
> I think that is pretty fair, and pretty evenly distributed for a 10 man rotation that can hopefully keep our guys a bit more fresh than last year. Obviously doesn't take into account injuries or foul trouble.


What? You don't know the exact minutes due to injuries and foul trouble? What kind of slacker basketball rotation nostradamus are you? The whole fact you didn't cut it down to number of seconds as well shows your prediction is second rate, at best!:azdaja:

:biggrin:


----------



## zagsfan20

rocketeer said:


> so with this statement you're saying that he's going to come into the league as a role player, right? because manu and parker certainly didn't come into the league as stars.


That was my point.


----------



## penzias

MrJayremmie said:


> And I didn't see any selfishness on Rudy's part. All indications point to the fact that he is a team-first player.


In ACB league he ranked 6th in apg this season and top in his team right ahead of Ricky Rubio.


----------



## STOMP

MrJayremmie said:


> I'm pretty sure the international ball is a little smaller than the NBA ball, which is why our players had some gettin' used to.
> 
> http://www.usabasketball.com/rules/rules.html
> 
> I might be wrong, but i think i've heard it from a couple of sources.


I stand corrected.

nontheless... which do you think would take more getting used to??? Shooting a slightly smaller ball or a slightly larger ball? Keep in mind that the rim stays the same size.



> And i don't see Rudy starting in the backcourt, as i don't see Roy or Rudy starting as a PG. I do see them playing together though. Who starts isn't as important as who finishes, and with Jack gone, Rudy has a shot to finish games with his shooting % (including FT%).


haven't you been advocating throwing out the traditional PG/SG labels? Thats certainly been a foregone conclusion for me with Roy starting. I see Rudy and Roy as the starters because I see them as the two best guards Portland has and that they should have no problems covering traditional PG ballhandling and playmaking responsibilities. I also think Rudy will probably fair as well guarding 1s as 2s. Your guy Bayless will probably be riding some pine in his first year averaging 10-15 MPG. His day will come soon enough, but Rudy is ready/has been a pro for years. 

STOMP


----------



## MrJayremmie

> haven't you been advocating throwing out the traditional PG/SG labels? Thats certainly been a foregone conclusion for me with Roy starting. I see Rudy and Roy as the starters because I see them as the two best guards Portland has and that they should have no problems covering traditional PG ballhandling and playmaking responsibilities. I also think Rudy will probably fair as well guarding 1s as 2s. Your guy Bayless will probably be riding some pine in his first year averaging 10-15 MPG. His day will come soon enough, but Rudy is ready/has been a pro for years.


fair enough. I kinda disagree, but its a fair point and makes sense.


----------



## nikolokolus

TLo said:


> I'm not saying that either Rudy or Jerryd are selfish. I'm just concerned is all. *I really think that Nate should match Brandon with Jerryd and Steve with Rudy. I can't say who is better between Rudy and Jerryd as they are both very good. I'm not sure how well their games complement each other though.*


Deciding this is what training camp is for. So for now I don't think any rotations should be set and I'm positive they aren't (aside from Steve Blake almost certainly being our starting point guard to open the season).


----------



## Nikos

If you check on Draftexpress.com, Fernandez led the ACB in PER @ an astounding 32 this past season!

That is the highest PER (by far) in the ACB or any International Competetion froma guard in the last 7 years (thats all the years PER was recorded on the website). No one else really has come close in Euro, ACB, or Italian League Play.

One player Rudy has been compared to talentwise is Ginobili -- and in 2001-02 for the Italian League he had a PER of 23.8! (Ironically very close to his NBA PER). Not even close to Rudy in terms of statistical dominance. But of course Manu stepped up come playoff time, played great defense and led the one of the best teams in Europe to the Finals etc.....Rudy didn;t have quite the supporting cast of Manu....

Point is Rudy's past season was better than any guards in this past decade. His stats were incredible this season and he seems to have the talent to match it.

If anyone has the stats and credentials to backup the move from International to NBA it is Rudy this season.

He probably will take a season or two to adjust to becoming the best he can be in the NBA. But he certainly could be a Ginobili type of contributor for the Blazers somewhere down the line. He has similiar type of talent and attributes (at least in the fearless and athleticism department).

I am excited to see how Rudy does in the NBA. There is no guarantee of course that he becomes a borderline all-star or 6MOY type -- but he certainly has as decent a chance as any International player........


----------



## enzo aix

did anyone see his block called foul vs litha


----------



## gatorpops

enzo aix said:


> did anyone see his block called foul vs litha


Yes. That was just amazing. It was absolutely not a foul. Beautiful. 

I was very impressed how well he took the bad call as well. He just held his head and smiled. 

Just a fantastic block!

You are new to me so are you new to this forum as well? Welcome anyway.:biggrin:


g


----------

